
Nokia and University of Cambridge launch the Morph - a nanotechnology concept device  - jmorin007
http://www.nokia.com/A4136001?newsid=1194251
======
mixmax
If you don't know how much nanotechnology will change the world go read Eric
Drexlers classic: "engines of creation".

It's available online here:
[http://www.e-drexler.com/d/06/00/EOC/EOC_Table_of_Contents.h...](http://www.e-drexler.com/d/06/00/EOC/EOC_Table_of_Contents.html)

It blew my mind when I read it ten years ago.

~~~
aswanson
In chapter 14 he lays out the concept of pagerank and online forums and
advertising. In 1990. Wish I would have read this back then.

~~~
Hexstream
I'm thinking you probably wouldn't have known you had a gem before your eyes.

~~~
aswanson
And you would be right. But it would have expanded my horizons, nonetheless.

